# How to charge your buddies?



## bullears (Apr 16, 2005)

I have recently got into offshore fishing. I dont have many good spots yey except for the lucky numbers I get from the books. I have a 29ft Triton with twin 250 Mercury Verados which you know suck some gas to say the least.We are still learing and some trips have been decent and some have been just been fun. My question is how do you charge the people on the boat for costs? I have
told my companions that they should bring food and drinks and be expected to divide the cost of fuel whether it is 3 people or 4. I count myself out on this and also my son which is 16. Sometimes also my girlfriend. (I consider these people exempt:My Children and Girlfriend , as long as you dont load up the boat...common sence) I also hear that the paying customers should pay for the bait.Is that the correct way to do it? I need not say how much the boat cost , insurance, storage, etc. is. We all know all that. I have so far in the past 5 months since I have owned the boat eaten a lot of gas money just because I am new and havent always come home with a good catch of fish. But I did it anyway. And I do understand that the one main complainer said That he could go to Kemah to get his fish cheaper. But he wants the free ride. I know that you should just delete these type of people from the invite list but it really bothers me. ...........Some advice please


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't think that what you are asking is unreasonable. There will always be takers out there. I see people on this board all the time offering what you are asking.


----------



## drydock (Jul 21, 2005)

We allways split everything between everybody. I feel like I will always have the boat payment if i go out or not. My friends help when there is work to do on the boat too.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I agree.. Folks who are along fishing with you should help pay the expenses, help clean the boat, etc... Just post up when you're headed out. Lots of folks on this board have lots of knowledge but no boat of their own for various reasons that will help with your expenses on the water. You'll probably learn alot from these folks who can provide tips, techniques, and spots to try, plus tackle.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Gas money is the cheapest part of boat ownership.
I dont ask unless its a long trip like POC .
But then everyone knows up front what is expected.
When I give invites and am not offered any gas money, I dont say a thing.
But that person can go buy his own 30,000 dollar boat, from then on.
And I know yours cost alot more than that. 
Off shore fishing would have to be a pay as you go since most likely everywhere is a long trip.
Luckily I dont fish with anyone like you speak of , anymore anyway.
If they dont even offer, find some new friends.(aquantinses)(SP?)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If I couldn't afford the price of gas to run the boat I bought I wouldn't have bought it. If I *invite* my friends on the trip then I figure it is up to me to pay for the gas. I don't charge my grandkids to take them out on the boat or my daughter or my son. I also don't buy a boat so big that I can't run it by myself. And if I did I would make sure I could afford to pay for a deckhand to help me.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*2 cents*

I've been on boats as a guest....here is what I think.

I think it is reasonable to split the cost, I would say reasonable for owner not to pay for gas if he chooses as previously stated there are a lot of hidden cost in boat ownership e.g. storage, maintainance, insurance... Owner paying or not in the gas department doesn't matter and shouldn't matter to the parties involved.

It is also reasonable for guests to scrub your boat at sea and upon return before heading home. Aiding the captain at all time should be on your guests lists whether it is cathing bait, steering, gaffing, cleaning....

Your not unreasonable to charge gas money, just make sure before the trip you give an estimation on expences or how the split will work so they no what to expect.

I can see family being hard to deal with in this department, but if your friends aren't helping you that is really terrible in my opionion.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bobby, got any openings? LOL!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> If I couldn't afford the price of gas to run the boat I bought I wouldn't have bought it. If I *invite* my friends on the trip then I figure it is up to me to pay for the gas. I don't charge my grandkids to take them out on the boat or my daughter or my son. I also don't buy a boat so big that I can't run it by myself. And if I did I would make sure I could afford to pay for a deckhand to help me.


Dern...I want to go out with you from now on. Please invite me...please, please, please.

Did you say you have a kayak?

Cheers


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Cost Deviding*

Personally I do not get to go off shore a lot, maybe couple times a year. I do know that I always make sure that I pay by fair share and then some. Paying is just your way of saying thanks for the trip lets do it again. There been time when we ran all day for no keeper fish, but you still need to chip in a fair amount. Always remember that it is not the quantity of the trip it is just being out there.



I agree with bevo/fishing/hunting when it comes to people on the board not having the boat but just needing the ride out. Post something and there will be plenty of people ready to chip in on the cost. That includes me.



Hope this helps



Redfish Bob


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Bobby said:


> If I couldn't afford the price of gas to run the boat I bought I wouldn't have bought it. If I *invite* my friends on the trip then I figure it is up to me to pay for the gas. I don't charge my grandkids to take them out on the boat or my daughter or my son. I also don't buy a boat so big that I can't run it by myself. And if I did I would make sure I could afford to pay for a deckhand to help me.


I would expect friends to split the costs of the trip if I furnished the boat. I think that it is only fair if they want to fish on my boat that they split the cost of bait and fuel. I don't believe he said anything about not being able to afford the costs himself. Sometimes friends don't realize what it takes to go offshore fishing and therefore should be told what to expect before they agree to go.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Hey Bobby, got any openings? LOL!


 All I can afford is a 10' Sears gamefisher about 25 years old. Motor is a big paddle. But you sure can go I need someone to paddle when I get tired.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

LOL! Alrighty!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

anybody can go to kemah and buy fish but not everybody can go offshore, are these suppose to be your friends? going offshore i think is an all day thang having fun etc,, with your friends or just getting out,, catching fish is a big bonus, but if somebody is just after fish,, they should jus go to kemah. you shouldnt have to ask friends to help u out , mine would ask me if i needed gas,money, bait,, etc., if they aint, cut a loose


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

roundman said:


> anybody can go to kemah and buy fish but not everybody can go offshore, are these suppose to be your friends? going offshore i think is an all day thang having fun etc,, with your friends or just getting out,, catching fish is a big bonus, but if somebody is just after fish,, they should jus go to kemah. you shouldnt have to ask friends to help u out , mine would ask me if i needed gas,money, bait,, etc., if they aint, cut a loose


Exactly..............


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*on my boat its easy.*

we split everything by how many people are on the boat.  if its me and my wife and 2 friends, then they pay 1/4 share of there expensives, fish or no fish. we take people that will pay and clean up as we go. the ones that dont, arent invited on the next trip. to us this is simple, if someone thinks they can go offshore and fish for free is crazy, heck yea we can go by ourselves and afford the cost, but to have a freeloader aboard expecting to catch 4 20lb snaps and not pay a dime, no way! even a ride offshore i'm expecting some cash from someone. ask for the money up front, if its someone who cant afford it, well its on your dollar, i personally dont want someone to catch that 50lb ling thats not willing to pay for the trip and want to take all the meat home with him. crazy.

bone


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

I let everyone know who I invite to bring at least 100.00. I do count myself in on the split and my girlfriend also. I add bait and ice to the gas price also and we all split it evenly. I have had some people back out when I told them about the 100 but I would rather them find out before than me find out later at the pump.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Bullears,
I don't own an offshore boat. I do pay my share of the fuel, buy bait and bring extra chow. When we're back at the dock I help get the boat clean and equipment put away. 
It's called good manners from a guest.
Split the fuel, bait, booze and chow with your guest. If you have an idea of the cost, tell them up front. Your not a charter service and I don't think your last name is Gates or Dell.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Bullears,
> I don't own an offshore boat. I do pay my share of the fuel, buy bait and bring extra chow. When we're back at the dock I help get the boat clean and equipment put away.
> It's called good manners from a guest.
> Split the fuel, bait, booze and chow with your guest. If you have an idea of the cost, tell them up front. *Your not a charter service* and I don't think your last name is Gates or Dell.


 If he charges for the trip and tells everyone before the trip how is he different from a charter service???


----------



## Tron (Jun 22, 2004)

Tell the complainer he must be going to see his wife in Kemah if he can get his fish cheaper. He shoudl shut his piehole after that.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't get this whole situation. My advice is quit trying to make money off the trips, have fun, and only invite your good friends. 

Outside of that I would book some time with Dr. Phil and get things ironed out.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Bobby said:


> If he charges for the trip and tells everyone before the trip how is he different from a charter service???


According to the CG, it is a charter if you charge anyone a fee to fish. The only way to take money legaly is to be a charter boat with a licensed capitain, or guest can offer money for expenses. So that's what we do, everyone offers an equall share. Be careful if you say you "charge people for gas".


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I never asked anyone I invited. I just figured I was going with or without them. I always enjoyed the company and of course they all helped without me having to ask. Maybe your friends are not aware of all the facts. Just inform them. Say, Hey, I was thinking IF I could comeup with the money, that maybe we could do some fishing. If they are clear headed, then they should say what can I do to help, I have a few bucks so I can buy Ice, food chip in for gas ect ect ect. If that don't work, bring up how much gas costs and you might have to quit going out as often as you would like. If that don't work, don't invite them on the next trip, take some others that are willing to chip in, then after the trip, let your other frineds know how much fun it was and they even helped pay for the costs of the trip. Let them know how much you _[font=&quot]appreciated_ [/font]that from your guests.
Now if they asked me to go out, that is a different story. Like I said, maybe they just don't know.


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

Seems like most of the folks I've been out with generally add up the expenses of gas, bait, ice, terminal tackle, etc. and divide by the total number of anglers. I don't have a problem if I know up front that my expenses should be around X amount of dollars. If you posted up that you needed one person for crew on Friday and there were a total of 4 on the boat (you, your son, your girlfriend, and me) it would be a very expensive trip for me if I had to pay for the bait and all the gas. If I knew about it upfront that's one thing, but if we get back to port, clean fish, clean the boat, and upon departing I ask what I owe and you say $40 for bait and $300 for gas and $20 in ice, it might be my last trip with you.

With that being said, just be upfront with whomever is going with you. If they don't like your parameters they don't need to go. If you know how far your gonna run you should have an idea of how much fuel you'll burn. Let your invited guest or guests know that they should expect to pay between 60 -80 or 80 - 100, you set the range. They can always say no. That way there are no surprises at the end of the day when everyone is tired and whooped from catching and cleaning.

It's that time of year to get out there and have some fun. Hope this helps. 

Scott


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Bobby,
I would love to have the oppertunity to go offshore with any of these guys on this board, and would help pay for fuel, bait,cleaning,beverages, and anything else needed. I have an old bayliner capri and it only hold 12 gallons of fuel and that costs over 25 bucks to fill up, imagine if you tank was 300 gallons. When i take friends out here on the lake i expect them to help with bait, boat ramp fee, or fuel. Just my 2 cents. Anyone with an opening anytime let me know.
[email protected]
how is it different than a charter? its not 900 bucks to go with a friend.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> If he charges for the trip and tells everyone before the trip how is he different from a charter service???


 Not charging for the trip, just explaining the split of a trip cost. No profit involved!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you invite those same people over to your house for the weekend do you charge them for the food, elec, and gas that is used and consumed during the time they stay? Your house payments, elec bill, insurance and gas bill are high too.

I can understand if you are offered some money after the trip to help out on gas. That seems ok to me . But if I invited some friends to go offshore fishing then I would expect to pay for the trip without there help. It would be ok if they offered to help out. But I would not hold it against them if they didn't cause I did invite them.

I have seen people on this board that asked for people to go with them cause they could not afford to go if someone didn't go to help them pay for the trip. That is what I am saying when I say don't buy a boat that you can't afford to run.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I usually have the same crew and we split it all equally, work, boat driving, cleaning, gaffing, etc. I can tell you with all certainty that I have never made a profit out of any fishing trip. If my wife goes with me and I have two others, I pay for 1/2 and the others split the other 1/2. Fishing is about having fun, not making money!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Take a look at the crew listing. Everybody is willing to split expenses and clean up. Those who complain don't need to fish with you. Those you just don't like, don't invite again.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

The thing is people just don't understand good old fashioned "******* Etiquette". In Little Bubba Manner's book, he outlines that anytime you're invited by someone who owns a boat to go fishing or someone who owns land to go hunting, you should not only offer, but insist that you be allowed to do something to help out. Obviously with fishing, the easiest way to do that is to help with the expenses.

Bobby, you've sung the same tune every time this has come up and I know you say you've owned all kinds of boats but dude, fishing offshore is crazy expensive, especially with gas the way it is now. Most of us that own boats could afford to run them on our own but only about 1/4 as often as we can with help from the crew. Everybody is benefiting from the fish caught, everyone should chip in on the day's expenses. Hell, I've got a cheap boat in offshore terms and last year made at least 30 trips, maybe more. Even using it that frequently, after the payment, insurance, maintenance, etc. it costs me a little over $225 just to look at my boat each time we went. That's before I put any gas in it, buy any bait or anything else. Given all that, it's just bad manners to not chip in. And you can't really compare taking a trip offshore to having a party at your house. A house is a necessity that everyone has to pay for no matter what. Running offshore on a boat is a treat and everyone should expect to have to pay to play. $60 - $80 for a full day of fishing is pretty dang cheap really. I mean you can't even spend the day at Astroworld for that anymore.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Fuel and Tax refund by Mark S*

I will always remember fishing with Mark Sharringhausen on his Mako 23 "Emotional Rescue" back in the early 90's. Mark now owns a 43FT battle wagon he runs out of Port A on a regular basis.

Back then he had the 23 Mako and we would head offshore with a few friends and agree to split up the costs.

Here's the special part; After one of the trips we stopped at the local "gas up" spot and pumped gas for 30 minutes.To my surprises, Mark came out with separate receipts for each of us that represented our portion. He handed me mine and said "you can use that to get that little road tax credit for the portion of the tax you paid when you send it in".

I just thought that was amazing and will always remember that as the true spirt of spliting the cost ! I try to follow that in "spirt" every time I ask anyone to split the cost with me.

B.T.Y. - Mark eventually quit his day job and became wealthy in his own business endeavor. He runs his 43 out of Port A and fishes all the major events. My kind of of captain for sure!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I know that I sing the same song everytime this subject comes up. Because that is my opinion. But you knew what that boat was going to cost you to operate and own before you bought it didn't you? I don't feel that it is bad manners if I _*invite*_ someone to go fishing with me and they don't offer to help pay for my expences. It would cost just as much if I went by myself.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I know that I sing the same song everytime this subject comes up. Because that is my opinion. But you knew what that boat was going to cost you to operate and own before you bought it didn't you? I don't feel that it is bad manners if I _*invite*_ someone to go fishing with me and they don't offer to help pay for my expences. It would cost just as much if I went by myself.


 Bobby,
I'll accept your view on the subject if you accept mine. If I don't help to cover cost, clean up and work of a fishing trip I'd dishonor myself. There is no excuse for bad manners on the part of a guest/friend.
*B*reak
*O*ut
*A*nother 
*T*housand


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

Just being up front is the main thing. Explain to your guest an estimate of how much it will cost and everything should be fine. If they don't like it let them go on a party boat. Where can you go offshore fishing on a private charter for $100 or less? You cant'!

I have found that most that never owed or have little experience with boats are the ones that have problems with the small amount being paid.


----------



## gregd (May 26, 2004)

bg hit the nail on the head. I have taken many trips and paid for all the gas but if I'm making alot of trips, pitching in from the crew helps out. Heck, it costs me $100 just to trailer my boat round trip. 

I also agree with Bobby, when I want to go fishing, I'll pay for the gas but do also want fishing buddies along because offshore ain't no place to be by yourself. 

All that being said, if I'm fishing with the same crew trip after trip, and there is very little pitching in over time, I'll start wondering what the term 'buddy' really means. 

Bottom line, if you hope to have expenses shared, state it up front and estimate the cost so they will know. 

As far as cleanup of boat etc, I don't consider that a necessity, especially if it's late and folks need to get headed home.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

On my boat it's pretty simple. Cost of gas, oil, bait and ice divided by the number of people on board. I pay my share right along with my guests. I'm the one who decided to buy that money sucking monster and I don't expect my friends to help me pay for it. And the equal division of costs is the same whether I bring a family member along or not. If I bring along someone for free (and I've done so with with relatives) I eat their share myself. I've brought my high school age cousin along a couple of times and there is no way I could expect the other two crewmembers to help me pay for his share of the trip. If I had a trip with the wife, me and one other crew, I really don't think I could look someone in the face and tell them that they were expected to pay all of the expenses on the trip. The guys that go with me know the deal in advance and I've never had anyone complain at equal shares and I've never had anybody refuse a second invitation. Whole thing boils down to what Snagged said, fairness and good manners.


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

The capt. on an offshore boat has usually min.$30,000 on up invested in his rig,
most arent millionaires so a little help on the gas and ice goes a long way.
I usually start by telling them I'd appreciate a little help on the gas when we set up the trip. Most catch on and then ask what it costs to fill it up after a typical trip, usually no problems. No mention of at least an offer to help clean up or 
pay for gas....no more invites...
This isnt like inviting a guy over for beer at your house and asking him to pay the electricity, this is a very expensive hobby,with very expensive toys to go with it.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

*Sharing Expenses*

I have one friend who figure the gas expense after the trip by refueling the boat before it is put back into the marina. The gasoline, bait and ice expenses are divided equally along with the cleanup and fish cleaning detail. He always tells me up front how many people are going and approximately how much my share will be. I agree with everyone that it is a courtesy to be willing to share in these expenses and cleaning up the boat. We even share the catch equally!


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Bobby is right you knew what the boat would cost to run before you got it so get some new friends that are willing to pay their share for the privilege of a $200 (or more) trip offshore. You should be honored to run their sorry butts all over the gulf while they fish and you hold the boat and pay for everything....dont think so! 

If I invite a friend then I pay but this only applys to non regulars as in once a year. Now buddies will not be fishing buddies after welching on a trip.....I personally have only been stiffed by a couple of 2 Coolers who will remain nameless but was their first and last with me. I have taken people who plain just could not afford it but they told me upfront and I was glad to do it.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

bullears said:


> I have recently got into offshore fishing. I dont have many good spots yey except for the lucky numbers I get from the books. I have a 29ft Triton with twin 250 Mercury Verados which you know suck some gas to say the least.We are still learing and some trips have been decent and some have been just been fun. My question is how do you charge the people on the boat for costs? I have
> told my companions that they should bring food and drinks and be expected to divide the cost of fuel whether it is 3 people or 4. I count myself out on this and also my son which is 16. Sometimes also my girlfriend. (I consider these people exempt:My Children and Girlfriend , as long as you dont load up the boat...common sence) I also hear that the paying customers should pay for the bait.Is that the correct way to do it? I need not say how much the boat cost , insurance, storage, etc. is. We all know all that. I have so far in the past 5 months since I have owned the boat eaten a lot of gas money just because I am new and havent always come home with a good catch of fish. But I did it anyway. And I do understand that the one main complainer said That he could go to Kemah to get his fish cheaper. But he wants the free ride. I know that you should just delete these type of people from the invite list but it really bothers me. ...........Some advice please


In my opinion and it seems many others, You, your son and girlfriend should not be exempt. When I go out, I'm going anyway and if there is four people on the boat expenses are split 4 ways. If three are my family then I pay 3/4 's, the other pays a forth. Fishing offshore is expensive and expenses should be shared equally. If I was to go out with you and you told me we need to share expenses before hand and then when I got in and found out you meant any of the four were exempt, It would be my last trip and you'd only get 1/4 th.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Tall1fin,
..........but I only had $100. honest! 
Hum, it was my last trip. LOL


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I pay for bait and the boat and my friends pay for gas and beer.
Seems way fare to me.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*my rule*

If I ask someone to go with me the trip is on me, but if someone asks me to take them then we'll split it. I have had this conver... er.... argument with many ttmb'ers I have fished with. I look at it this way, I was going fishing anyway with or without someone so it was on me to begin with. Another TTMB'er and I have a habit of stashing $20's in each others truck after fishing because of this rule. Id never ask a friend for money when I asked them to go. Same with my Dad, he is always trying to pay for everything and I always refuse. That man raised me, taught me to fish, and put groceries in me for almost 20 years. The least I can do is take him fishing every chance I get. Of course my entire trip costs are usually only $100 or so. It might be different if I was buying a couple hundred gallons of fuel.

Zac


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

*I Pay My Way*

Currently not having a boat, when I get the chance to go out with someone I am to say the least very happy. I feel my host has all the expense of up keep and storage of the boat, so it is the least I can do to buy bait, beer, and pay on the gas. I know when I had a boat that I somewhat felt like *********, "I was going fishing anyway" but when a buddy offered to help out on gas, or bait or what ever, I never turned them down. So if I am asked out, I will always offer to pay my way.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

No pay, No Play. If I want to do charity trips I would take a bunch of charity cases. My friends know that it is split costs and chores or dont ever plan on fishing offshore again. I do have a couple that I have agreements with that I dont have to pay but still do anyway one way or the other. If I show up to fish with 2coolers, I try to get out early, get some live bait, get some dead bait and get some food and drinks. If they dont want it on their already loaded boat then I leave it locked up in the truck for a later trip. I have been without a running boat for about 10 months now but have also taken about 10 trips offshore since then splitting it up all the way. On my own boat I usually only have me and two others and we all split it up between the three of us. I pay for all of it up front and then they will pay me at the end of the day for their share. Usually it will be around $100 a person or a little less and I will pick up more of the cost.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I always foot the bill for friends on the first trip they're invited on, but I've never had to bring up the subject of sharing expenses. I'm not sure I'd want to be friends with someone who didn't at least have the courtesy to offer. 

Starting with the second trip, I provide all crew members with an estimate of expenses based on how far out we're planning to run, and how much and what kind of bait we'll be using, at the same time I send the float plan.

The difference between offshore fishing and inviting someone to your house for dinner, even an expensive one, is that you expect at some point to receive an invitation from your guest to his or her place. If you have someone over a few times and never get an invitation yourself, I'm betting you'll stop issuing invitations to that person. Almost no one who goes fishing with me has his own boat, so they can't reciprocate with an invitation of their own.


----------



## Skin (Oct 1, 2004)

*Expensive hobby...*

I usually fish with one close friend, but I just bought a 26' Glacier Bay so I'll be able to take more people with me. I can say that I wouldn't have bought the boat if I wasn't going to be able pay my way 100%. Most of my passengers will be family and close friends. My friends are people who have manners and they're going to offer to help with the expenses, bring food/beer, clean up, clean fish, etc. Having said that, if I invite one of my good friends who isn't a fisherman and who probably won't go more than once a year, I'll make sure he or she does not pay. More than likely, they're going to offer to help, so I'll let them bring the beer.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I have boats and I fish with friends and I love the sport so much I have no problem taking care of the captian's gas, bait, beer, and food. I clean the fish and wash the boat while underway and before we leave. I also bring the tackle and rig it. (one time I forgot the beer and it was Sunday morn. so we bought some shrimp and traded it for some beer LOL) I'm always invited back. I also have been a deck hand and these guys work HARD to make sure you have fun so I never forget to take care of the one that takes care of the trip. Offshore fishing is expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## JA Young (Jun 17, 2004)

*Getting a regular line up is KEY*

I have 2-3 regular guys that get the bid to go every time the weather gets right. These guys throw $$$ at our program year round for tackle, oil, and supplies. In addition, everytime they come fishing with us they always show up with there wallets. Minimum to run an offshore trip on a boat like yours would be $500 for fuel, bait and ice. Anyone shows up with less than a $100 bill more times than not, that would be there last trip with us. It is funny how some of those people still ask (WHEN ARE WE GOING AGAIN?)

As far a the split, we always split the trip with the # of people on the boat including myself and boat partner. I will tell people prior to the trip what the projected cost will be. When they ask what to bring, I tell them, there WALLET!!!! After that I won't say another word.

Insurance, storage, & maintenance is the cost to have a boat ready to go when the weather window opens. We never turn down extra $$ should our crew feel generous.

Find a regular line up and the trips will be much more enjoyable, and easier on the captains wallet.

Good Luck,

JY2801


----------



## bullears (Apr 16, 2005)

Who said I was trying to make money. You have thins totally distorted and need to read again.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I also have the regulars that go and always know what is expected of them and get there early and leave late.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Free Trip*

I have a boat, but I will gladly go on somebodyelses boat for free.
Just kidding. I;d feel like a bum not putting in my share and can't see any [real] offshore fisherman doing it either.
Terry


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*Offshore is no place for free rides*



Argo said:


> I also have the regulars that go and always know what is expected of them and get there early and leave late.


Bingo

When me and my dad go out (which isnt very far) I always help out with gas whether we stay in the bay or go out a few miles even though Im his son...not sure if I feel pressured or just that Im willing, but regardless if I have to pay or not, I will ALWAYS be there to help celan up the mess. IMO, if your not willing to either cough up some bux for gas, bait or beer (or if you cant afford that) then stay till everythings is cleaned up then you just need to stay on the dock and watch.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> If you invite those same people over to your house for the weekend do you charge them for the food, elec, and gas that is used and consumed during the time they stay? Your house payments, elec bill, insurance and gas bill are high too.
> 
> I can understand if you are offered some money after the trip to help out on gas. That seems ok to me . But if I invited some friends to go offshore fishing then I would expect to pay for the trip without there help. It would be ok if they offered to help out. But I would not hold it against them if they didn't cause I did invite them.
> 
> I have seen people on this board that asked for people to go with them cause they could not afford to go if someone didn't go to help them pay for the trip. That is what I am saying when I say don't buy a boat that you can't afford to run.


 Good point, They should offer and you should not have to ask an invited guest to pay up.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*but wait! lol*

I have never been offshore and dont have the gear. Ive always been willing to pay my share plus extra since I dont have all the equipment. Short of hiring a guide I cant buy a spot, go figure! lol More to mine, my friends and family always have offered I just usually turn them down since I invited them and enjoy spending the day on the water with friends and family. That is my payment, but like i said above inshore is much cheaper!

Zac


----------



## txjeep (Aug 9, 2004)

I can afford to take my boat out and pay for everything, but I don't think I should have to (and my wife is *a lot* happier when I don't come home with a large fuel bill). When I take my boat out on personal trips my regular fishing buddies know that we split fuel and bait expenses evenly, but I don't do this for everyone. It depends on who they are and why I am taking them fishing. If you spend your time helping to work on the boat on non fishing days, you get major bonus points. If someone is expecting to pay, I tell them roughly how much their part will be, so there are no surprises. The guys that get regular invites from me are the ones who work hard catching fish, cleaning fish, cleaning the boat, and try to pay more than their share. They get extra marks for bringing bbq sandwiches!

Jason


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You have to admit Bobby has a valid point; if you can't afford to run the boat yourself then why buy it?

With that being said, I would not "expect" anyone I took along with me to pay but it is proper etiquette to offer to help with expenses. I am old school and will pay or work for what I am offered in a fair fashion. If a friend tends to be the moocher and always tags along but never pays for anything all I can do is pray for them and hope one day they get it. A friend is still a friend, not the material things that truly count.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*My Take*

I mainly fish inshore and I take a lot of people fishing out of POC. They n always stay with me for free. My friends know I fish artificials and if they want bait they better buy it. Most of the time my friends offer to help offset costs even if I invite them. I always offer to help with costs when I am invited or simply jump out with a credit card at the gas pump.

I think offshore fishing is a different game all together when it comes to expenses due to the sheer expense associated with gas, tackle,bait. You also need one person to run the boat, one to gaff and another to fish so its not exactly a solo sport. You will not be a regular crew with anyone without expecting and actually sharing costs and work.

I had a friend call me and ask to fish a tournament. We stayed in my house In POC and used my boat. My friend picked up every single tab and all the gas for the truck and the boat along with the entry fee.

I understand everyones point of view and don't think there is a right or wrong answer on this question. After you own a boat for awhile you simply become a little more careful who you ask along. Its more fun spending time with your good friends but making new friends who share a common interest makes life considerably more entertaining.

My rule is expect nothing and be grateful if people offer to help when I invite. When I am invited I always offer and I never show up empty handed.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Some Realities:
1. The Captain should know a ball-park of what the expenses should be and inform.
2. A "Friend" or person wanting to crew should want to be fair and help with expenses.
3. A "Friend" or person wanting to crew should / could easily do a cost comparison of taking a Party boat / Private charter verses going with you.
4. Afterwards, they should understand the cost savings and benefits they can inherit like knowing the potential fish catch at the projected range of travel, techniques to be used(Bottom-dropping and tolling), being able to make a suggestion, learning to operate boat / electronics.(Free knowledge and experience before they take the plunge of boat ownership)
5. Opportunity to make or break a future connection / partnership to support your bluewater addiction. 

These 5, I feel have helped me to obtain what little knowledge I have. Therefore, I will continue to do on someone else's boat what I would expect someone to do on mine. And continually ask what can I do to help. Likewise, if you go with me, do likewise and let me say no thanks. 

Alright, I said all that to say this: My fishing and crewing speaks for itself - I need to catch a Marlin for the wall and don't have the range. So will you bigger boat guys that are catching all the Marlin give me a chance. Just shoot me a PM. Bernard


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think maybe it's time to quit buying a boat on your own (not saying anyone) and go in with several people to buy a boat.
Why buy anything (boat, car, truck, plane anything), if you can not afford to enjoy it? I see nothing...I will say that again to be clear...nothing wrong with helping pay some costs, it is just good manners. Costs of going deep is high, no one is doubting that fact. I can't help from reading, that maybe some take only friends with money, rather than their friends. I would have never..ever thought of leaving a friend behind because of money.
That being said, I will again say I see nothing wrong with people helping pay some costs. There are many people who expect their guests to pay, and that's fine, it's their boat, they have a selected group who are willing to pay and know up front the costs of fishing off the boat.
I agree there is no right or wrong answer, it's up to the owner to decide. Like I said in my other response, maybe your friends just simply don't know. Just be up front and honest with them, if they are your friends, they should not have a problem if they can afford it. To me, it's better to get it out in the open with them, tell them how you feel. If you keep it to yourself, it could tear you up inside and eventually cost you the friendship. No boat is worth a friend.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Everyone brings their own food. I supply water and diet cokes (cause thats what I drink). They bring their own beer if thats their thing. Gas and bait split by number of heads. Typically, we split only gas and bait, and I supply the ice because I was (past tense) getting a refund from our friends at the State. I typically clean most of the boat. Just my system, and I want it done my way. Fish are split irrespective of who was on the rod. 

Its one thing to invite someone (old friend, relative, whatever) vs. fishing with some dude you found on the Internet. My regulars know the drill, and knew the drill without me even having to bring it up. My regulars would not think of letting me foot the whole cost. 

At the same time, I have fished (my boat or theirs) with numerous folks from this site, and I have ALWAYS had a great time with no issues whatsoever with respect to cost sharing. 

Cost sharing allows me to go out when my regular crews are not available, to fish Sat. and Sundays (which all my regular crew members basically refuse to do), to make bigger or longer trips more frequently, and/or to go on other people's boats on short notice or when my boat is down. 

Some of my buddies that are struggling (divorse, young kids, whatever) don't split the costs. I understand that up front, and I have had to heart to heart with more than one who had initially declined to go because they were embarassed about not being able to pay their share. 

Fishing my little boat in the bay - whole different deal. Not worth the time to try to split costs of a few gallons of gas.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I think there is a little misconception here about the difference in Bay and Offshore trips. A Bay trip might cost me $50. max and I would, like others not expect friends or relatives to pay for a trip I was going to do any way and I invited them to come along. When I bought my boat I knew it was going to cost me boat payments, insurance and up keep and that's what I budgeted for. Most of my friends have boats and we will either demand to pay our share or will do the next trip in their or my boat and cover expenses.

Know Offshore is a completely different story. As said above, to run a trip with a boat like his and some others, your looking at more like $500. or more. I don't know how many trips I could afford to do a year, taking friends and footing the entire bill. Now I would never expect anyone to pay for my boat, insurance or up keep (I let strangers do that) LoL!!. But most on this board when looking for a crew to go out and have fun and catch fish are looking for someone to share expenses and those expenses usually don't count the boat payment and insurance. Those expenses include, Gas, oil, bait and ice and should be split by the number of people on the boat with no free riders. 

And as ZAC stated, my father will never pay a dime of any expense on my boat or anyone elses boat! I will gladly cover his and my expenses. I believe I will never be able to repay him for what he has done for me in my life. He got me into this great sport a long time ago and it never cost me a dime! LoL!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

In all the years I had my own boat, I never "charged" anyone. I did split gas, let the guests buy bait, let a guest buy lunch/dinner when we get back ashore, etc. Furthermore, I didn't tell someone to get to work when we were back at the slip & scrubbing down. But, if they never offered and didn't make any attempt to help out, it was their last trip. I figured they were my guest on the trip and sucked it up. I simply chose not to re-invite folks that don't have the common courtesy to be respectful of the trip.

Now, that said, I admit that I've stuck some buddies a few times (Kuebler, Tolman, Shaddock, Rains, McKinney, ... this can be a long list). This isn't intentionally sticking a friend, it's merely an oversight. It all comes out in the wash cause they've all stuck me right back on something else.

One of the best way's of handling trips I learned from my dad. At the beginning of a trip everyone chips in money to a community "wallet" and uses that cash to buy the communal items. You still buy your own smokes, but the beer, bait, ice & gas all comes out of this. When the trip's over, split up the change or roll it over to the next trip.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

In My Opinion, You should split the costs of the day (fuel, oil, bait, and ice) by the number of people on board with no "exemptions" for an offshore trip. For inshore, my buddies and I normally don't mess with splitting.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

Think it just comes down to how much money you have - If I had a bunch, sure I'd take everybody out for free in my 36 Contender W/Verados X3 (while i'm dreaming) and we'd run WOT all day long (gives me goosebumps) - but i don't, so it's more like a college road trip - everybody pitches in..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ono Loco said:


> so it's more like a college road trip - everybody pitches in..


 LOL, I like it.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Don't go offshore if you can't afford to pay the entire bill yourself. If I've invited someone, I don't expect payment for anything, however, if they don't offer to cover a thing, they will not be a repeat invitee.

It all comes out in the wash.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Kenny, your too funny. I respect the fact that your upfront about it. So if you only had $100, where was the other $50? LOL I still enjoyed you on the boat except for that little "accident" with my nice dorado. Save your pennies and maybe can go again......next time not an overnighter.



kenny said:


> Tall1fin,
> ..........but I only had $100. honest!
> Hum, it was my last trip. LOL


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

bullears said:


> Who said I was trying to make money. You have thins totally distorted and need to read again.


I think maybe I did overlook one of your main concerns in your original post. If the folks going with you are deciding whether or not they should pay a share of the trip based on how many fish were caught, it is my opinion that they are way in left field. The purpose is to share in the cost of the experience, not to buy fish.

I think the general opinion of the replies on this thread is that you, your children and your girlfriend should be included in the cost split and that the other folks going with you should be paying their share whether you catch fish or not.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Farmer Jim.... you said it all.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Good thread. I think it's all good as long as one is upfront. I do it all. I treat some of my friends and acquaintences, ask them to pay for the gas, ask them to split gas, ask them to pay my captain if we want to run past my comfort zone, whatever. I never ask for more than direct operating expenses which I give them a good estimate of in advance. My feelings aren't hurt if they don't want to go, and there are no nasty surprises at the dock or the fuel pump. I generally clean the fish and wash the boat because I can do it pretty quickly. Help's appreciated. Maybe the difference is, most of my friends could, or have, owned offshore boats and don't want the hassle. 

One poster who seems to think this is poor form asked what the difference is between this and chartering. On my boat, about $650. Some of my friends consider it a good enough deal they bring all the food and drinks, and sometimes a new trolling bait or something. 

Its all good as long as everyone has the same expectations.


----------



## anxious angler (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree with farmer jim
Everyone, You as the boat owner included should split the bill.
You choose to have a boat for your pleasure and a pleasure at your expence.
There is nothing wrong with your buddies paying your share when they want to but you should not be so ready for them to pay for you, or others you feel are exempt.
You decided to buy the boat you have, not the other way around. 
If this was to much of a boat for you to run with out the financial assistance of your friends you should have bought a single engine bay boat.
I as a boat owner (offshore w t/225) know that is expencive. I can appriciate all the help when we set out and return from our trips. Gas,bait,tackle,food & drink, etc. money is great and should be split when you go out with your buddies but you should not depend on any one but yourself.
We as fishermen are doing what we love to do-FISH. While most of the time we would rather be CATCHING we are not always that lucky. Not anytime in a true fisherman heart should he base what he gets soley on what he takes from our waters but what our waters give him.
For me it is always a good time.

Carlos


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Ok coming from a guy who is a first class boat bum here is what I generally do, I will pay for my share of fuel and usually will buy all the bait. I think it's fair if all parties fishing to split fuel costs. I have a few guy that I fish regularly with and they know if they need anytihng I am available. Hopefully next year I'll have the same problem when I buy my boat. The way we usually do it too is the boat is filled up after the trip so there is no confusion on what was burned. I have fished with a few guys who I will not fish with again, because of the way they want you to buy everything. I know owning a boat is expensive, I have owned 7 of them (all ski boats, BTW nobody ever wants to pay for fuel whenever you are riding around drinking)


----------



## sea isle john (Jun 23, 2004)

I never really ask. If I understand the "rules" correctly, you better have a six-pack lic. if you name a price for the trip. When we get back and they ask me, I look at the flow-scan and tell them how much fuel we used and let them figure it out. Most of the time this works out pretty well as most of the guys also realize I furnish the boat, most of the tackle, bait and ice. 

Had a guy a couple of years ago really **** me off. He comes to beach house the night before with his wife and brings noithing but a 12 pack which he drank that night. Four of us on the boat, fish all the next day, limit out on kings and snapper, get back about 4:00pm and start cleaning fish and boat. This guy says he is tired, tells his wife(who had stayed there with my wife all day) to get him a beer. He parks his butt in the hammock for the next 2 hours and about 8 of my beers and does nothing until we have fish cleaned and bagged. He grabs a couple of bags of fish, says he had a good time, hands me a $20 bill and leaves. He bugged me for about a year wanting to go again. It ain't happened and guess what, it ain't never going to happen. It wouldn't have been so bad if he had at least helped clean the fish and the boat.


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

says he had a good time, hands me a $20 bill and leavesYou should have handed him back the $20 and told him to go buy a clue.


----------



## sea isle john (Jun 23, 2004)

Unfortunately I had to work with the guy everyday so i just let it go.


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

I assure you that would have kept him for bugging you for about a year to go again. 

What I mean is, he obviously had no clue about what was involved and what was expected of him by you. If he had a better idea, then he would have to decide wether he is up for it or not $$ and effort wise. Or he could just be a clueless mullet. Never underestimate ignorance.


Believe it or not, everybody is not as eager as us sick fools to get up at 3:30am to bust our butts all day. 

But if he is thinking all that is required from him on a trip is what you let him get away with....hey I only pitched in $20, got a good buzz all night and all day, had the old lady taken care of and a bag full of cleaned fish... I might be bugging you all year as well....
Honest.


----------



## gregd (May 26, 2004)

Great thread, I really like the comments from those who said their Dad would never pay a dime. I'm a father and grandfather, several times over. That's an awesome statement about Dad never having to pay. I still feel the same way about my kids and always will. They can fish with me any time and it won't cost them a dime. But my kids do help out when they go whether it's cleaning, buying bait or some food or just being there. 

As has been stated, that's what this offshore and fishing thing is all about, it's not the fish, it's the good time and the big blue sea and all it's creatures. 

All I need to do is figure out how to finish or quit doing all the other things in life that keep me from getting out as much as I'd like to. I will sure make up for it next year after we get moved to North Carolina. Another adventure about to start!! My best friend for life lives back east and you can bet he can come fishing with me anytime with absolutely no expectations but to share a spot with him on the big blue for as many days as are left to do it.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Chicks in T-backs can't fish for free?


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

they can on mine..send em over..


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ (May 29, 2004)

Leave your cheap buddy home. I'll fish with ya.

All you need to do is send me air-fare and pay for my hotel.
I'll spring for the 30 pack. (Hey, the least I can do)
DEAL?


----------



## Zach H (May 21, 2004)

"Chicks in T-backs can't fish for free?" - They can fish for free on my boat. If they loose the t-backs ill pay em to fish on my boat ! LOL 

I always try and screw my buddies out of as much $$ as possible every trip. After all, you gotta screw your buddies cuz your enemies wont let ya.  j/k


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Be up front and let them know what is expected (fuel, bait, ice, food, and drinks) then nobody can bit*h or complain if they go.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Sixtoe said:


> Be up front and let them know what is expected (fuel, bait, ice, food, and drinks) then nobody can bit*h or complain if they go.


gratuitous flashing and other things when it comes to the chicks in tbacks.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

leave the freeloaders at home and have a great time with your son &girlfriend.the free loading friends should help .your furnishing the truck the boat.they should pay for bait&fuel food&drink if they moan about price they arnt friends.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

of course.........


Argo said:


> gratuitous flashing and other things when it comes to the chicks in tbacks.


----------



## CHILLOUT (May 26, 2004)

*Boat Expenses*

When we go out we have one man everyone gives him a $100.00 and he is the banker . Everything comes out of the pot ,bait , gas , drinks, food everything . When we get in we fillup ,wash boat and flush the engines you are not finished till the boat is in the storage. What ever money is left over it is split equally between the crew. It has worked for years for us . Everyone knows what to expect .


----------



## bannajoe (Sep 3, 2004)

*buddies*

you dont have very many buddies if you think they should buy all the gas for your family outings you should split everything equal


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I must have misread the definition of friend!

If you take "family" and expect your "friends" to pay their share, does that mean your wife goes home with your friend? I mean after all he is footing the bill for her.

If invited, I would definately pay my share in both $ and work, but I also wouldn't "expect" anything from someone I invite. Like bill says, the cost would be virtually the same.
I take friends all the time, some pay, some don't, thats not why I invite them!

A friend to me is someone I'd give a kidney to, to save his life. Sounds to me like you'd want him to pay your gas to bring it to the hospital.

Let's face it, you aren't talking about friends at all if this is that big of an issue. And if you want to keep any of them I'd suggest you start fishing with strangers.


----------



## TxMarlin (Jan 25, 2005)

Fishin buddies who dont split cost arent "buddies". Owners dont pay period. The cost of your boat way exeeds the cost of their one trip. We even charge our "friends" $1 per gallon for boats expenses and 99% of the people dont have any problem because they understand how expensive it is to own a boat. Your friends need to remember that a "charter" would cost to much more than all of this. As far as helping clean up the boat.......you will only walk away and let me clean up your mess once......


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

It has been a long time since I read the coast guard regulations, but it used to say (if you care) that the expenses of a trip must be shared equally (or something to that effect) or the boat owner could be construed as operating commercially. The offered no formula to make that more understandable.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ST - the state rules are written to say that an owner of a boat that takes money from passengers merely for the purpose of splitting expenses are not to be considered as operating commercially.


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

Lots of good opinions and valid points. Bottom line is its up every boat owner/captain to set the deal and do it upfront.....that way there are no misunderstandings.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Expenses*

I saw this on a used boat when I was looking. I was posted right over the ignition on the center console. You could not miss it.

This boat runs on gas. NOT FRIENDSHIP!

That says it all. If you are going to fish out of someones boat. Pondy up pay your share and help out. When he says let try here, do as he says and don't complain. It is fishing not catching.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*PAY or STAY!*

No freeloading on my boat. I'm fortunate to have some good friends that don't mind paying and helping out. Hell, Top Flight (John) even helped me get ready for a trip he couldn't even go on! That's a friend!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If they are real friends they will be glad to pay. If they dont want to pay dont let them go. It is just too expensive! That is the bottom line unless at the time they cant afford it, but if they can they should pay.


----------



## Deerhunter15 (May 30, 2005)

off the list for sure... I have gone out when the boat owner doesnt pay for gas at all. Its bad enough he has to make the payments, insurance, and upkeep. Its not if you catch fish its the opportunity to go try your luck. Tell him to go chater fishing and ask if there is a money back guarantee. He is lucky to get to go out fishing... I am sure there are more than a few of us who would take his place.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm sure there are plenty of freeloaders who are busy sending PM's to all the generous philathropists. I would be too embarrassed to walk away without offering something......I just could not do it and still have my pride intact.....but then I HAVE PRIDE. Obviously some don't.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I used to have a customer that owns a Hattaras (52'?) that is berthed at BHYC. Went offshore with him a few times. I tried to offer money for gas - he declined and asked me to tip the deckhand instead.


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Simple!!!*

Simple, I let everybody know up front what is expected and about how much it is going to cost. I have done this for years, and have never had a problem. Even though the boat is not mine that I use (it is my dad's), I still do not "chip in" for bait and fuel. But I do pay for the up-keep on the boat and I promise that the time and money I spend doing this cost much more then "chipping in", especially with that wonderful salt water!!

This summer I met several fisherman for the first time that went with me, and all of them were great people, and none had a problem chipping in their part- work or money wise, in fact, most paid extra and/or did extra work on the clean-up stage. Maybe I am just lucky, but if I did meet somebody that had a problem paying or helping, they would not be invited again!!! You are not paying for the fish you catch, you are paying your share for the opportunity to catch fish in the blue water. You look at the passengers on those party boats as they are leaving the harbor, they are excited as can be because they are going to the deep blue sea and they get to fish, and there is no telling what they might catch!!! Sometimes their experiences are good (catch lots of fish, or real big fish), and sometimes there not (sea sick, and no fish), but they pay regardless- and in most cases, even when they have the bad experience, they do it again!!! It is all about the experience, and little about the results- Just my 2 cents worth!!!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Fair market price for a seat on a bonafide charter is about $125/person and up.

If the skip and/or the boat are putting about $50 of this in their pockets for the day (per person) then something around $75 is the break-even cost of operating the boat. 

As a guest I will try to hand over at least this amount in cash and other stuff. I usually budget my share at $100, and I help wash the boat and gear. I consider it a bargain and a privilege to go offshore in a $100,000 boat for a bill and a couple of scraped knuckles. Remember, there are billions of people in the world, but only about 5 spots on your buddy's boat. Once you get invited and have a good fishing trip, you want to stay on that "A" list.

When your buddy starts pulling his boat with one of those Cadillac Trucks, you can stop covering his boat gas.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

here is a 100 post thread about costs of trips and splitting it. plenty of good responces here too.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Even on a bay boat, friends frequently (not all the time) chip in on the gas, help clean the boat and the catch. I do the same, including paying/splitting launch fees, bait, etc.

I would never expect to go offshore with a friend without splitting all cost and helping anyway I could. It's usually as cheap or cheaper than a party boat and a lot more fun.


----------



## Fishhog (Jan 10, 2005)

*Go with your family....then friends......then new friends*

Bullears,

I have been on your boat and was amazed at the options you purchased. Nice boat! Your a good Captain and your son is always alert with first mate duties.

Do yourself a favor and enjoy the time on the water with your son and girlfriend and friends. The whole split expenses is tedious and just not worth the aggravation sometimes. Especially folks that have never been offshore.

If you insist on taking 2coolers just be up front and reasonable with your price. 100 bucks isn't unreasonable. Meet and greet fellow 2coolers and create some dialogue on this website. The boatless outnumber the boat owners. So there are many folks that would welcome the oppportunity to go offshore with you.

Chemistry is important offshore! Stick with Mikey 2shirts!


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

If someone invites me to dinner I show up with at least a bottle of wine. If I'm invited over to watch the super bowl I bring at least a case of beer. The only offshore I have done has been on party boats, but if I went on a private boat I would not think of accepting if I wasn't prepared to at least share costs and work. Like someone said before, that's Texas manners. I would even be willing to split the cost of the captains share, after all, boats and storage are expensive. But paying all the cost for a boatload of people, well, that is a stretch. If someone can afford it and feels it is worth it more power to them. You can get a charter and be catered to for just a little more. I just don't feel right being catered to.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

It's probably been said already, but it deserves to be repeated if it has. I think the major difference between inviting "friends" and inviting "crew" is that "friends" seem to think it's a profitable venture where as "crew" will understand it's a fishing trip, not designed to get a better price per pound on snapper or anything else. Crew can be friends, or can become friends, but many friends who were friends before you acquired the boat probably didn't allow the split cost into their budgets, but still want to go. Some think "you're going anyhow, so how is it more expensive if I tag along?". The answer is obvious of course, because they displace an otherwise paying crewmember. 

I would never buy a boat if I depended soley on funds from others before I could go out. However, there is absolutey no reason that the others should get more than one free trip just because they are a friend. I think I would take my friends out for free once, and would hope they would insist on paying something just based on principle. If a couple of friends wanted to make it a regular thing, they better have some regular money. Otherwise, I find people who do have regular money and we make it a regular thing. Again, mostly principle. If I had Gate's money, hell, all of you could have a new boat on me.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I used to have a customer that owns a Hattaras (52'?) that is berthed at BHYC. Went offshore with him a few times. I tried to offer money for gas - he declined and asked me to tip the deckhand instead.


 Wow.. that deckhand would have a fat wallet.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

FWIW I live in Dallas. I only get to go offshore once a year. It costs me roughly
1500 bucks total each year to make it happen. If someone Invited me on a boat
like that, for a trip like that I would have NO PROBLEM dropping a few hundred for
fuel, beer, bait, whatever. I also am not afraid to scrub her down, gaff, load/unload,
whatever it takes to make the trip enjoyable. It requires some team effort out there,
if for no other reason than safety.
-B


----------

